# Oklahoma Joe Mod question



## sdewitt (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi all,

I have an Oklahoma Joe Longhorne combo grill, pics to follow, and I have some questions about mods.

A- with the latches and sealent (attached)that I purchased, I’d put these on the offset smoker where the smoke is generated? The chamber where the food is? Something else? 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EVLBZGQ/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20

B- same question with the smoker gormet drill bit kit:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08WRXTDT1/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## sdewitt (Nov 9, 2021)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Oklahoma-Joe-s-Longhorn-Black-Triple-Function-Combo-Grill/50329705


----------



## golfpro2301 (Nov 9, 2021)

You can put on both but most just do on CC. Thats where I did it


----------



## unclebubbassmokinpit (Nov 10, 2021)

Start with the cooking chamber on the gasket material, if you have enough then do the firebox as well. The clamps go on the door to the cooking chamber and the grommets go into the side of the cooking chamber


----------



## sdewitt (Nov 10, 2021)

unclebubbassmokinpit said:


> Start with the cooking chamber on the gasket material, if you have enough then do the firebox as well. The clamps go on the door to the cooking chamber and the grommets go into the side of the cooking chamber


Forgive my stupidity, cooking chamber is where I put the meat, not where the smoke is originating from?


----------



## unclebubbassmokinpit (Nov 10, 2021)

correct


----------



## golfpro2301 (Nov 10, 2021)

Look around on youtube university. That is a popular entry level offset and plenty of vids showing mods you can watch


----------



## sdewitt (Nov 18, 2021)

Does these look right? Shouldn’t I not be able to see any of the gray (gasket cover) once it’s closed? My doors might (might)  be slightly more open with these than without, so I’m wondering if I’m over reacting, or not doing right


----------



## fxsales1959 (Nov 18, 2021)

sdewitt said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an Oklahoma Joe Longhorne combo grill, pics to follow, and I have some questions about mods.
> 
> ...


I'm a total tightwad, and don't have the combo,  but got my latches at harbor freight for $5 each. put one on each corner of  the cooking chamber on my highland reverse flow.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Nov 18, 2021)

That looks right. Sometimes they will show and others it wont. Mine show all the way around


----------

